
Show HN: ChromeDriver Proxy an extensible proxy to ChromeDriver - gowan
https://github.com/ZipRecruiter/chromedriver-proxy
======
gowan
this is a tool i created when transitioning form phantomjs to chromedriver. it
both manages a pool of chrome browsers and allows you to extend the selenium
api.

